# Départ retraite progressive.



## Mythanh (7 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 
J ai lu il y a quelques temps une explication sur le départ en retraite progressive.
Une  collègue l expliquait très bien,  avec à  l appui les dires de polemploi ,j ai fait l erreur de ne pas l enregistrer, bien entendu je ne retrouve pas son article.
Est il possible d avoir de nouveau cet article car j ai la possibilité de prendre ma retraite dans 12 mois ?
Ne ne voudrai pas faire d erreur.
Merci pour vos retour.
Bonne fin de journée


----------



## liline17 (7 Novembre 2022)

polemploi? tu m'étonnes un peu, as tu fais des recherches sur le net? on trouve pas mal d'infos, sinon, as tu des questions?
Aux dernières nouvelles, il fallait avoir un minimum de 60 ans et 150 trimestres pour pouvoir y prétendre


----------



## Mythanh (7 Novembre 2022)

Oui j ai fait des recherches sur le net, mais à plusieurs reprises les informations se contredisent.
J ai 61 depuis le 29 octobre,  j ai bien 150 trimestres, le souci est que j ai des contrats qui ne seront pas terminés en novembre 2023. Selon l article posté par une collègue,  on pouvait prétendre à la prise de retraite et finir les contrats en cours. Mais sur le net se n est pas tout à fait ainsi. Donc dilemme.


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir,

On peut prendre sa retraite quand on le souhaite.

Les parents font comme nous, ils chercheront une nouvelle AM, comme nous cherchons de nouveaux employeurs.

Le virement ne s’arrête pas aux contrats en cours soit on peut les garder en + de sa retraite, soit arrêter le jour où l’on l’a décidé.

Simplement pour info la retraite ne sera versé que

Exemple : 60 ans en septembre, retraite versée début novembre, le 1er la complémentaire et le 9 le CNAVTS

Attention la complémentaire sera versée partiellement le temps qu’ils mettent à jour les derniers mois de salaires, et seront complétés ultérieurement.

Sinon possibilité de finir les contrats en + de sa retraite et/ou même prendre des nouveaux contrats si ceux actuels seront finis en son temps.


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Novembre 2022)

@Mythanh
Je pense que tu mélanges retraite... et retraite progressive...
Ça n'a rien à voir.
Là tu as 61 ans. Tu auras 62 ans en novembre 2023 et pourra prétendre à ta retraite *normale* à ce moment là.
Et bien tu fais ta demandes de retraite normale.
Et tu peux en même temps continuer les contrats qui ne sont pas encore finis, tout en percevant ta retraite.

La retraite progressive, c'est différent.... C'est te verser *une partie seulement* de *ta future retraite* , sous certaines conditions, et à condition que tu réduises ton activité pour ne travailler qu'entre 40 et 80% de ce que tu travaillais avant. Si tu as 62 ans, je ne suis même pas sûre qu'on t'accorde ta retraite progressive.

Et si c'est pour la demander uniquement de maintenant à novembre 2023, je te dirai que si tu as perdu des contrats récemment, il vaut mieux te faire compléter par POLE EMPLOI que par la retraite progressive


----------



## liline17 (7 Novembre 2022)

Chantou, tu te trompes, elle parle de retraite progressive. 
En fait,  tu peux continuer tes contrats en cours,  mais tu ne peux plus travailler à temps complet. 
Ce que j'ai trouvé manque de précision. 
Si j'ai bien Compris, ils font la moyenne des contrats en cours et il faut que le nombre d'heures soit entre 40 et 80% d'un temps complet,  soit 45h par semaine


----------



## liline17 (7 Novembre 2022)

Nanou, tu peux la demander quand tu veux à condition d'avoir au moins 60 ans et 150 trimestres.
Pour moi, ce sera à  62 ans. 
Je n'ai lu nulle part que les AM devaient réduire leur activité, si elle  est déjà à temps partiel,  entre 40 et 80%, ça doit être bon


----------



## liline17 (7 Novembre 2022)

Une fois que tu veux définitivement prendre ta retraite,  on recalcule tes droits,  car comme tu as continué de travailler, tes droits vont augmenter. 
Pendant ta retraite progressive si tu travailles à 80%, tu as le droit à 20% sur le montant de la retraite qui a été calculée,  au moment de ta prise de retraite progressive


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Novembre 2022)

@liline17 
J'ai ça dans mon ordinateur...
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Novembre 2022)

@liline17 
A 62 ans tu n'auras pas tous tes trimestres ? Tu es née en quelle année ?


----------



## liline17 (7 Novembre 2022)

je n'aurai pas tous mes trimestres, j'ai eu une interruption de carrière du fait du handicap d'un de mes fils.
Je suis née en 1967 et j'irai d'ici 2 ou 3 ans, faire un point sur ma situation.
La façon de compter, j'avais compris que c'était comme ça, l'info qu'il me manque c'est de savoir si ils tiennent compte des places que tu as sur ton agrément ou pas, pour une AM qui à 4 place, mais n'accueille plus que 3 enfants, est elle déja considérée comme étant à temps partiel?
ça me semblerai logique, car elle est quand même en diminution d'activité
ex:
4 places sur un agrément, premier contre 40h/semaine, second contrat 35h/ semaine et troisième contrat 30h/semaine
40+35+30= 108
108/3= une moyenne de 36h   (36/45) X 100= 80%
108/4= une moyenne de 27h   (36/27) X 100= 60%
ce serai bien qu'ils tiennent compte du nombre de contrat diminué, mais je ne sais pas si ils le font


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Novembre 2022)

@liline17 
Ils calculent en fonction de la durée des contrats que tu as. Peu importe je pense que tu sois en dessous de ta capacité d'agrément ou pas.
Pour tes trimestres, tu as compté (pensé à rajouter) les trimestres pour les enfants élevés.... sachant qu'il y a en plus une majoration si l'enfant présente un handicap.


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Novembre 2022)

@liline17
Et il ne faut pas perdre de vue que la réforme de la retraite va être mise en place. Voilà ce qui est  l'ordre du jour pour le moment.
Sachant que pour le moment, pour les gens nés en 67 il faut 170 trimestres.

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Novembre 2022)

Exact retraite progressive @liline17

Bien réfléchir et sortir sa calculette.

*Si carrière longue donc possibilité dès ses 60 ans, ou 61 ans* et continuer avec tous ses contrats donc du SUPER BONUS en + C’est pour ça que bcp d’AM ont vite sauté sur la possibilité de prendre dès ses 62 ans, car ça change TRÈS vite. Prendre rapidement ce qui est actée avant que ça s’empire.

Donc la progressive que SI pas suffisamment de trimestres acquis, c’est MON avis, et n’engage que MOI bien sûr.


----------



## liline17 (8 Novembre 2022)

oui, j'ai compté mes trimestres enfants, et normalement, j'en aurai 7 de plus, lié au handicap de mon fils, j'irai faire le point avant mes 60 ans, des fois que j'aurai mal compté 
Dans le cas où ils ne tiennent pas compte qu'on accueille moins d'enfant, notre intérêt est de trouver 4 petits contrats, dont éventuellement 1 périsco, pour faire baisser la moyenne, et demander un taux horaire élevé, car petits contrats.
Pour le moment, ils parlent de partir plus tard, mais je n'ai pas vu qu'ils demanderaient plus de trimestres, du coup, ça ne chagerai rien pour le départ en retraite progressive


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Novembre 2022)

@liline17
Tout dépend du % de handicap de ton fiston.
Pour un enfant sans particularité, c'est 8 trimestres (4 pour la maternité et 4 pour l'éducation). Attribués à la mère pour les enfants nés avant 2010. Pour les enfants nés après 2010, les 4 trimestres pour éducation peuvent être attribués au père.
Pour un enfant présentant un handicap ça peut aller jusqu'à 8 de plus selon le % de handicap.
Ensuite il faut voir si tu as travaillé avant 20 ans, et si oui, combien de trimestres tu as cotisés avant tes 20 ans.

Et tu peux déjà une estimation ou en tout cas savoir combien de trimestres la CNAV a à ce jour pour toi. Voir s'ils ont bien validé ceux pour enfants ou pas encore...


----------



## liline17 (8 Novembre 2022)

les trimestres sont liés à l'allocation pour handicap, je l'ai eu pendant 10 ans, et j'avais lu que c'était 1 trimestre de gagné par année d'allocation, dans la limite de 7 trimestres en tout.
Mais tout ceci demande vérification, d'où l'interêt d'avoir un RDV, tant que la réforme de la retraite n'est pas passée et comprise, ça ne sert à rien de faire ce RDV surtout que je n'ai que 55 ans


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Novembre 2022)

@liline17
Quand je te dis que tu peux déjà aller voir sur ton espace CNAV (si tu l'as déjà créé, sinon créé-le), c'est car tu vas voir combien de trimestres ils ont déjà enregistrés. Et pouvoir vérifier s'il n'en manque pas.
En 2010, j'avais eu idée de faire un point.... Et j'ai été bien inspirée. Car il me manquait certains employeurs. J'avais travaillé pour la famille B de 1999 à 2002... Les salaires de l'année 2001 n'avaient pas été du tout pris en compte. j'ai du renvoyer les 12 BS à la CNAV pour qu'ils régularisent.
Et plusieurs années ils avaient oublié de prendre en compte les périodes de chômage donc il me manquait plein de points ARRCO.
Il faut tout vérifier


----------



## liline17 (8 Novembre 2022)

je viens d'aller voir,  et je regarde de temps en temps, mais j'avoue que je ne suis pas certaine de bien comprendre, bon, il est possible que je puisse prendre ma retraite progressive à 60 ans, liée aux trimestres supplémentaire du handicap de mon fils.


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Novembre 2022)

@liline17 
As-tu calculé ce qui serait le plus intéressante pour toi ? retraite progressive ou complément POLE EMPLOI ?
Alors certes avec la retraite progressive tu continues de cotiser sur ton reste de salaire.


----------



## liline17 (8 Novembre 2022)

Non, mais ici, il y a beaucoup de demandes, je pense pouvoir trouver les contrats qu'il me faudra, et comme je n'aime pas travailler avec très peu d'enfants, car je m'ennuie vite, je ne suis pas certaine que ça me conviendrai, mais merci pour ton aide et tes précieux conseils, car après vérification, il semble que je viens de gagner 2 ans


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

@liline17 @Nanou91

montant des cotisations à la retraite

la Contribution Sociale Généralisée (CSG) dont le *taux est* 3,80%, 6,60% ou 8,30% selon le *montant* du revenu fiscal.

la Contribution pour le Remboursement de la Dette Sociale (CRDS) dont le *taux est* 0,50% la Contribution de Solidarité pour l'Autonomie (Casa) dont le *taux est* 0,30%.

*📌 J’avais dit ENVIRON 8%*

Bon donc me croire ou pas 👋👋😄


----------



## Nanou91 (9 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1 
ou 0% pour un revenu fiscal de référence inférieur à un certain plafond.
Et pour être taxé à 8.3% il faut déjà déclarer un GROS revenu !


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

@Nanou91 et @liline17

Calcul du montant net d'une retraite de base du régime général, soumise à un taux de prélèvements sociaux de *9,10 %*. Pour une pension de base de 

Exemple : 1 890 euros bruts par mois, le montant net sera de 1 718 euros nets par mois (1 890 – 9,10 %)

+ AGIRC-ARCCO qui regroupe maintenant toutes les complémentaires


----------



## liline17 (9 Novembre 2022)

😘Voilà qui est rassurant, car je ne comprenais pas que ma simulation me donne un net si proche du brut.
Je ne sais pas trop ce qui change sur les cotisations, on ne cotise peut-être plus pour la vieillesse et le chômage ? 
Merci pour les informations les filles


----------



## Nanou91 (9 Novembre 2022)

@liline17 
Alors ..... ça fait des années que même les actifs ne cotisent plus pour le chômage....
Et bien sûr qu'une fois ta retraite liquidée tu ne cotises plus pour la retraite..
Et je maintiens que le prélèvement n'est pas forcément de 8 ou 9%


----------



## Nanou91 (9 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1 
as-tu l'impression qu'on me retient 9%.......


----------



## liline17 (9 Novembre 2022)

non, mais je ne comprends pas ton tableau, quel est le brut, 417,37 ? et que perçois tu réellement 399,53?
même si c'était à 9%, c'est nettement moins que les 21,9% de retenues que j'ai actuellement, et ça m'ouvre d'autres perspectives d'avenir


----------



## Nanou91 (9 Novembre 2022)

@liline17 
Oui c'est ça, 417 brut... 399 payé.
Et bien sûr que non on n'est plus taxé à 22% sur les retraites.... heureusement


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

@Nanou91 

Alors c’est sur le NET et tu n’as pas d’impot.

Par contre, regardes ton brut, et il y a bien 9,10% pour obtenir le net


----------



## Nanou91 (9 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1
Alors prends ta calculette : 417 - 9.1% = 379 ... et je touche 399 euros....
Donc NON je ne suis pas prélevée de 9.1%
Et les impôts n'ont rien à voir là dedans. Quand on liquide ta retraite, on te donne le montant de ta retraite BRUTE puis NETTE déduites les cotisations.
Le prélèvement à la source de l'éventuel impôt c'est indépendant.
Là quand tu as un contrat de 900 euros brut = 703 Net.... tu dis : je gagne 703... tu ne dis pas je gagne 680 car on me prélève 23 euros d'impôt..
On n'amalgame pas revenus et impôts. Avant il n'y avait pas le prélèvement à la source et tu disais je gagne 703 euros.... tu ne déduisais pas dans ta tête ce que tu allais payer d'impôts à la fin de l'année.
Il y a bien une ligne SALAIRE
Puis une MONTANT A PAYER APRES LE PAS mais le salaire c'est la ligne SALAIRE


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

@Nanou91 et @liline17 

Regardes dans CONSULTER MES 3 DERNIERS PAIEMENTS 

il y a un tableau avec une colonne prélèvement, une colonne base de prélèvement, une colonne taux, une colonne montant 

Et donc dans ce tableau dans « base de prélèvement » c’est le brut x 9,10% = montant CSG etc 

Donc brut - CSG etc = Montant net mensuel AVANT prélèvement impôt - SI Impots = Montant net versé

*Donc pour la réponse c’est bien 9,10% à déduire de cotisations du brut pour obtenir le net* 

et ensuite il y a les prélèvements sociaux ET éventuellement l’impôt sur le revenu pour obtenir le montant net versé 😉


----------



## Nanou91 (9 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1 
Justement, je l'ai mise l'image de mon tableau des 3 derniers paiements...
Montre moi où sur mes 3 derniers paiements tu vois 9.1% de déduction....


----------



## liline17 (9 Novembre 2022)

j'ai trouvé 4,3% de prélèvement


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

@Nanou91 et @liline17 

Alors ton tableau n’est pas le même que j’ai sous les yeux

Il y a 2 de lignes +

CSG imposable 2,4%
CSG non imposable 5,9%
CRDS 0,5%
CASA 0,3%

Total 9,10%


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

regardez sur internet, tout est expliqué.
avec tableau à l’appui

« Montant de la retraite du brut au net »


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

Le taux des cotisations sociales dépend de deux éléments : le nombre de parts fiscales et le Revenu Fiscal de Référence (RFR).

C’est le montant du Revenu Fiscal de Référence (RFR) de l’avant dernière année qui détermine le taux de la CSG et l’application de la taxe Casa


----------



## liline17 (9 Novembre 2022)

la retraite est intégralement déclarée aux impôts?
je viens de trouver un simulateur


----------



## Nanou91 (9 Novembre 2022)

@liline17
ah oui la retraite est imposable au centimes près. Mais il y a un abattement de 10%.

et

@Chantou1
C'est quand même ce que je me tue à expliquer depuis des heures.... tout le monde n'est pas prélevé du même pourcentage. ... ça dépend de son net fiscal de référence, qui lui-même est déterminé selon les revenus déclarés, le nombre de parts, les situations particulières (veuve ayant élevé des enfants par exemple),...


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

La retraite est *intégralement* déclarée aux impôts et bcp de choses entrent en jeux ... si couple, revenus locatifs etc


----------



## liline17 (9 Novembre 2022)

tu es retraitée depuis longtemps nanou?
Chantou est un peu tétue, ça fait son charme aussi


----------



## Nanou91 (9 Novembre 2022)

@liline17 
Je ne suis pas retraitée à titre personnel mais je perçois une pension de réversion (du régime général Cnav, des commerçants (SSI) et les complémentaires).
Mais ça fonctionne pareil..... pour les prélèvements.
La seule différence c'est que pour percevoir une réversion il y a un plafond de revenus à ne pas dépasser.


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

Il n’y a pas d’abattement de 10% ? ... tu dois déclarer la somme qui est à déclarer. Point final


----------



## Nanou91 (9 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1  .. je t'adore....
Alors si tu perçois 10000 euros de retraite imposable, la cnav t'envoie chaque année le montant à déclarer, dans notre exemple 10000.
Tu reportes 10000 sur ta déclaration. Et ENSUITE.....  les impôts appliquent un abattement de 10% avant de calculer l'impôt...
Comme sur les salaires pour les gens qui ne déclarent pas aux frais réels, comme pour les ARE POLE EMPLOI ou tout revenu de remplacement.


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

@Nanou91 ... moi aussi je t’adore ... 😍 

« les impôts appliquent un abattement de 10% avant de calculer l'impôt... »

Donc tu mets 10.000 et les impôts font automatiquement la déduction eux-mêmes ?


----------



## Nanou91 (9 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1 
Ils mettent 10000 euros
en dessous il y a une ligne : déduction forfaitaire de 10% = 1000
Reste : 9000
idem pour les salaires si tu ne fais pas aux frais réels ou avec abattement pour les ass mat.
Idem pour les revenus POLE EMPLOI...


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

Je ne m’occupe pas des impôts


----------



## liline17 (9 Novembre 2022)

Nanou, je me posais une question concernant la pension de reversion, imaginons le cas d'une femme de 57 ans, dont le mari de 59 décède, à quel moment sa femme peut toucher la pension de reversion, au moment ou son mari aurai atteint l'age légale de la retraite, ou bien dès le décès?


----------



## Nounousand02 (9 Novembre 2022)

@liline17  la réversion c'est dès le décès.ma belle mere est  décédé sans être à la retraite mon beau père toucher la réversion à ce jour il est en retraite et perçoit  toujours la réversion


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

Bizarre de toucher la retraite alors qu’elle n’y était pas, 

Comment est calculé sa retraite puisque lorsque l’on demande sa retraite il faut plein de BS à envoyer car ils ne sont pas à jour et si elle est décédée à 50 ans ? 

Il n’y a pas de retraite pour la personne décédée donc pas de réversion ?


----------



## Nanou91 (9 Novembre 2022)

@liline17 
Elle peut la toucher mais sur la base de ce que son mari aurait touché à 59 ans.


----------



## caninou (9 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Chantou je suis dans le cas cité, mon mari est décédé alors qu'il était encore actif, il avait 59 ans et moi j'avais 48 ans. J'ai touché la réversion Agirc Arrco à partir de la date du décés car deux enfants à charge, de - de 25 ans au moment du décès. Les organismes avait la carrière de mon mari, j'ai juste fourni les fiches de salaire qui n'étaient pas en leur possession pour compléter la carrière. Par contre Carsat ne verse qu'à partir des 55 ans du conjoint survivant. Pour répondre à Liline 17 pour la femme de 57 ans dont le mari de 59 ans est décédé, la réversion est calculée à partir de la date du décès (Carsat et complémentaire).


----------



## Nounousand02 (10 Novembre 2022)

*La pension de réversion* correspond à une partie de la retraite dont bénéficiait ou aurait pu bénéficier l'assuré décédé (salarié ou fonctionnaire). Elle *est* versée, si certaines conditions sont remplies, à l'époux (et/ou ex-époux) survivant, et aux orphelins (si le défunt était fonctionnaire).Elle prend effet *à compter du premier jour du mois civil qui suit le décès, sauf si le retraité percevait une retraite trimestrielle ou annuelle*. La demande doit être déposée dans les douze mois qui suivent le décès ou la date à laquelle les conditions sont remplies.


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

@Nanou91 

« Elle prend effet à compter du premier jour du mois civil qui suit le décès »

*Et ça existe depuis quand ?*


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1 
De quoi ? la pension de réversion ? ? ?
Le fait que ça puisse être demandé dès que le conjoint est décédé si on a l'âge ?


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

@Nanou91 

« Le fait que ça puisse être demandé dès que le conjoint est décédé si on a l'âge ? » 

OUI


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1 
Depuis très très longtemps.... pour les salariés.
Pour les personnes qui étaient artisans ou commerçants c'est un peu plus compliqué.


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

@Nanou91 

Désolée encore une question 

« *Si on a l’âge » c’est à dire ?*


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1 
Il faut que la veuve (ou le veuf) ait au moins 55 ans.. Ait été marié avec le défunt et ait des revenus personnels qui ne dépassent pas certains plafonds


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

Ok AU MOINS 55 ans pour la veuve.

Merci Mme POLEEMPLOI et maintenant Mme RETRAITE ... je t’adore 👋🙌😅


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1 
Oui, au moins 55 ans pour les veuves (ou veufs) dont les conjoints sont décédés depuis 2009.
Car pour ceux décédés avant 2009 ça pouvait être 51 ans.
Cette réforme a été chaotique.
A une époque c'était 55 ans. Puis une loi (aux alentours de 2009) avait décidé que la condition d'âge disparaitrait à partir de 2012. Sauf que début 2010 ils ont décidé que finalement, si, il y aurait une condition d'âge qui serait de 51 ans.  Puis en 2014 ça a encore changé pour revenir à 55 ans..... Sauf pour les conjoints décédés avant 2009 du coup.


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

@Nanou91 

Merci beaucoup pour tous ces renseignements bien précis. C’est ce dont je voulais savoir 😉


----------



## liline17 (10 Novembre 2022)

par contre, il y a une limite d'age pour le conjoint décédé? si par exemple une personne meurt à 30 ans, ça ouvre des droits à pension de reversion?


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1
A savoir que le fait de se remarier après le décès de son précédent mari défunt ne bloque* plus* la réversion DE BASE (mais ça bloque les complémentaires par contre).

Si JEAN a été marié avec MARIE pendant 20 ans. Puis divorce.
Puis que JEAN se remarie avec SIMONE et qu'après 7 ans de mariage JEAN meurt, les 2 dames peuvent demander la réversion.
Elle sera divisée entre les 2, au prorata des années de mariage.... Et même si MARIE ne demande pas sa réversion, ou n'y a pas droit car revenus trop élevés, ou car elle touche déjà celle d'un second mari), SIMONE n'aura pas pour autant la totalité. La part de MARIE est "séquestrée" artificiellement. Si elle ne la demande jamais ce sera tout bénéf pour l'état.
Par contre si MARIE vient à mourir, là SIMONE peut demander que la totalité lui revienne.

@liline17
sur le principe oui.... mais seulement quand la veuve aura 55 ans (donc si le couple est dans les mêmes âges elle devra attendre 25 ans.... A moins que ce soit une Cougar lol) . Et si le mari est décédé à 30 ans il aura tellement peu cotisé que la réversion sera microscopique...


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

Pour les couples divorcés, je l’ai entendu cette semaine que c'était au prorata des années de mariage. Par contre je trouve ça anormal en fonction des revenus ... l’ex a cotisé donc pourquoi ENCORE l’état a droit à la part non distribuée 👎🏼

Et ça devrait être d’office la réversion sans la demander ... encore l’état qui en bénéficie comme pour les assurances vie non réclamées ...

Décès avant 30 ans c’est sûr que ce serait minimum


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1 
Le hic aussi, c'est que JEAN décède..... qui te dit que SIMONE connait la 1° épouse MARIE ?  ça se trouve même JEAN n'avait plus de nouvelle depuis des années. Est-ce que SIMONE sait ou saura un jour que MARIE est décédée pour demander la totalité de la réversion (ou le contraire d'ailleurs.... Est-ce MARIE sait que JEAN s'est remarié ? Que SIMONE est encore vivante ou pas ???)


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

Avec l’informatique, nous sommes tous fichés à la Sécurité Sociale d’office t’es vivant ou pas et les mairies devraient être en connexion avec la CPAM ce ne serait pas compliqué à mettre en place. Mais pas intéressant pour l’état car ça remplit encore + ses caisses


----------



## liline17 (10 Novembre 2022)

le père de mon mari n'a pas maintenu le contact depuis plusieurs années, mon mari est issu de son premier mariage, on ne sait pas si il est encore vivant, pour un peu, ma belle mère aurait des droits sur sa pension de reversion, il a eu plusieurs vies de couples, mais on ne sais pas si il s'est marié à chaque fois


----------



## Tatynou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

@Nanou91 et si MARIE s'est remariée avec JOSEPH (qui lui même a divorcé d'avec GERMAINE) ça se passe comment ?
QUI A DROIT A QUOI ?


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Novembre 2022)

@Tatynou1
MARIE pourra prétendre aux 2 pensions de réversion *de BASE* (CNAV ou régime des indépendants) : celle de JEAN et celle de JOSEPH.
Mais sur celle de JOSEPH  elle devra aussi partager avec GERMAINE, sauf si Germaine est déjà décédée.
Par contre elle n'aura pas la réversion COMPLEMENTAIRE de JEAN puisqu'ensuite elle s'est remariée avec JOSEPH. Niveau complémentaire elle n'aura que celle de JOSEPH.

Ça c'est les grandes lignes. Tant qu'il ne s'agit que des retraites de la CNAV ou régime des Indépendants, tu peux en percevoir autant que de maris... sauf si le mari est retraité de certaines caisses (régime des pensions de l’Etat et des régimes de retraite des collectivités publiques soumises à une réglementation du cumul différente)


----------



## Tatynou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

Et si JEAN et JOSEPH survivent à leurs 2 épouses respectives, ils touchent les pensions de chacune ? c'est ça ?


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Novembre 2022)

@Tatynou1
Oui, la réversion peut aussi être demandée par des veufs
Ils perçoivent, s'ils remplissent les conditions, au prorata des années de mariage avec chacune.
Et qu'ils devront partager avec les autres ex-maris de leurs défuntes femmes


----------



## Tatynou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

MERCI @Nanou91 🙂🌺


----------



## liline17 (10 Novembre 2022)

ça va être coton pour moi, je me suis mariée 3 fois, et mon dernier mari est lui même divorcé, bonjour le sac de noeuds


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Novembre 2022)

@liline17 
et les 2 premiers se sont remariés ?


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

Et bien @liline17 

Vive le mariage ... t’as pas compris 2 fois donc allez hop une 3ème .. 
à quand le 4eme 😅🙌


----------



## Sandrine2572 (10 Novembre 2022)

Désolé les filles je vais m inclure a votre conversation 😀

La réversion c est un sujet auquel je n y connais absolument rien 
Je vous sur Nanou91 est une pro 😉
Du coup besoin d un renseignement, ma soeur a 56 ans , son mari est décédé à 42 ans , ma soeur ne sais jamais remarier ni même vécu en couple depuis le décès de son mari 
Si je comprend bien elle a droit à le réversion ?  Si oui il ça se fait automatiquement où elle doit elle même en faire la demande ?


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Novembre 2022)

@Sandrine2572
Elle doit en faire la demande. Elle trouvera sur internet le formulaire S 5136i de "demande unique de pension de réversion de base".
Ce n'est pas rétroactif. Et c'est soumis à beaucoup de conditions, la plus stricte étant les revenus de la veuve à ne pas dépasser.
Passés 55 ans, la CNAV applique un abattement de 30% sur les revenus.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (10 Novembre 2022)

Super merci nanou91 pour la réponse je vais voir ça avec ma soeur


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Novembre 2022)

@Sandrine2572
Il faudra faire 2 demandes :
- une pour le régime de base (CNAV ou Indépendants). Ils prendront en compte la date de demande comme date de départ.
- une pour la retraite complémentaire. Ils acceptent eux en général de faire un rappel de pension sur 12 mois avant.
Mais bien penser à faire des 2 demandes.
Tu trouveras aussi facilement sur internet le formulaire de demande de retraite de réversion complémentaire.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (10 Novembre 2022)

D accord

Le formulaire S 5136i c est pour le régime de base  et faut qu elle fasse aussi une demande pour la retraite complémentaire ? 

Tu es super caler dans se domaine Nanou moi même là je mis perd  déjà


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Novembre 2022)

@Sandrine2572 
Oui il faut qu'elle remplisse aussi le* formulaire pour la demande de réversion complémentaire.*
Il se trouve facilement en ligne aussi et est beaucoup plus simple à remplir. Il suffit de leur donner l'autorisation de récupérer toutes les données auprès de la CNAV....


----------



## Sandrine2572 (10 Novembre 2022)

Ok super merci beaucoup , je vais regarder tout ça pour elle tranquillement pendant se long week-end 😀


----------



## liline17 (10 Novembre 2022)

Je ne crois pas qu'ils se soient remariés, mon mari actuel n'est resté marié que 6 ans avec son ex. En nous en sommes à presque 10 ans. Du coup sa part serait faible, nous sommes en bonne santé et pour un peu, mon mari me survivra, mais je prévois de nous protéger tous les 2.


Nanou91 a dit: 


> @liline17
> et les 2 premiers se sont remariés ?


----------

